# How fast does their hair grow?



## Jaclyn (Jul 21, 2012)

He is never being professionally groomed again Please tell me their hair grows super fast and that he'll be back to my shaggy Sammy again soon? Please?


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi, I had Ollie groomed four weeks ago to just under an inch, mainly due to the matts that kept appearing overnight. He is getting his curl back now & hoping to grow his coat longer! I have bought a trimmer to keep him tidier, but haven't used it yet.

xx


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Very few of us are happy with our poos when they come back from the groomers, that's why so many do it ourselves! Personally I think the groomers earn every penny and don't do it myself. I don't really like the look of mine when they come back from the groomers either despite all my very specific instructions ( leave the tail, beard and ears) but in 2 weeks they look shaggy again, and in 8 weeks they start to matt again!


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jaclyn (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks guys. To those of you who do it yourself, do you do their faces too, or just their bodies?


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Never quick enough when you want it to. I home groom and do the whole lot...I did a one day grooming course to learn the basics and give me the confidence...so glad I did with all the groomer horror stories


----------

